# Bear Hunting Advise



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Get the bear before the bear gets u.......


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Ravenhunter said:


> Heading on my first fall black bear hunt this september and I'm looking for advise on broadhead selection. I will be shooting a pse evo @70# 29"dl gt xt hunter arrows. I was going to use G5 Montec broad heads but I'm wondering if a mechanical with larger cuting diameter would be better. Any suggestions?


With that bow and arrow combo, you could use any fixed blade broad head that is over 100 gr. Im not to sure about a mechanical broad head as it might not fully deploy on the bear. Id say go with a heavy-ish fixed blade that is reliable and you know that the bear wont go far. But a good Rage broad head might do the trick

Good luck, have fun and take another rifle hahaha


PS: Sweet bow!! My buddy has one and they are mega fast!!


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

Fixed blade is best, The hair is to long and thick, not that they wont work but why take the chance. I used a Grizz Trick on my bear.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Rage em.Big holes and grat blood trails.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

The Rage 100gr. 2- blade works great on N. Georgia Bear.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

leaving in 2 weeks for a 10 day bear hunt and i think i maybe leaving the rages at home and bringing the exodus with me.not that im not happy with the rages .for the next week i will be pounding the exodus and blood runners and see.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I was also thinking the rages might sight in easier than a fixed blade.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

I shoot grim reapers and they cut MASSIVE holes and the blood trail has never had to be followed any further than 37 yards!!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ravenhunter said:


> Heading on my first fall black bear hunt this september and I'm looking for advise on broadhead selection. I will be shooting a pse evo @70# 29"dl gt xt hunter arrows. I was going to use G5 Montec broad heads but I'm wondering if a mechanical with larger cuting diameter would be better. Any suggestions?


You have the perfect combination on your bow right now. I have taken many bears with G5's. Fixed blade is still my favourite. I find that Bears give up easy. Once the shot is done they expire quickly... don't know why... I just find they do. 

Remember, only shoot them when they are standing broadside. Them sitting isn't best...

Chris


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advise guys. Wish me luck. 37 days and counting.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

With that Setup.You can shoot whatever broadhead you want,i used 2 Blade rage and it put a 323 Lbs Blackie to sleep with a Pass thru and 15 Yard Trail,He died within 3 Seconds,Good Huntin this Fall,I Will be in the Stand looking to Kill the 400 Lbs + Boar i have hitting 1 of my Baits.Good Luck,Grizz


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Was thinking...just make sure you can run faster than your buddies !
good luck with the hunt!


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

If you have time search for Dr. Ashby broadhead research. Some test broadheads in foam and gel plywood etc. Ashby tested on animals. About 15 years of research. Many don't like the results but you will see that the solid steel Montec is gonna be way more reliable than mechanicals.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks. I think I'll use my Montecs for bear and use the rages for whitetail.


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Seen multiple bears killed with both fixed and mechanicals. So it's all in preference.
Shoot whatever broadhead you feel most comfortable with.
If it was me, I would choose the mechanicals. Simply because of the larger cutting
diameter. Bears are seriously tough and have a incredible clotting agent in their blood.
If you don't hit that bear well, you ain't finding it. Any bear that I have ever tracked
expired within the first 50-60 yards or we didn't find it, you'll hear them pile up!
A bear rarely stops moving on a bait site, not like a deer, so pick your shot carefully.
No bear hunt for us this year........so I'll be relying on other guys stories & pics!
It's a different rush altogther. You'll get hooked!
Good Luck
G-RUSS


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

Grim Reapers are hard to beat. Last year i used Whitetail Specials on my bear and they were awsome, going to be using them again this fall.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Starting to rethink the montecs. At longer ranges in the wind I noticed significant miss left by 6". Field points dead on but the montecs were hitting left.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

KraQr said:


> Fixed blade is best, The hair is to long and thick, not that they wont work but why take the chance. I used a Grizz Trick on my bear.


Your wrong,Mechs work Amazing on Bears,Do you hunt them at all?Or alot?They are easier to Penetrate then a Deer...Wow..Grizz


----------



## jimbob1 (Sep 2, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Your wrong,Mechs work Amazing on Bears,Do you hunt them at all?Or alot?They are easier to Penetrate then a Deer...Wow..Grizz


no mechs! fixed blade crimson talon hyper xt 100's can't go wrong !!! large holes u would think ya got em with a slug gun also they fly perfect for me at [email protected] 65lbs 300 plus ft/sec the results are good three for three with the talons. good luck.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jimbob1 said:


> no mechs! fixed blade crimson talon hyper xt 100's can't go wrong !!! large holes u would think ya got em with a slug gun also they fly perfect for me at [email protected] 65lbs 300 plus ft/sec the results are good three for three with the talons. good luck.


There alright,Try out Gravedigger broadheads ,I Have a Buddy who shoots them and likes them but i like other heads.Any broadhead will do the Job,Mechs leave a Bigger Cut and More Blood trail,Imo.I Just dont believe anybody who says that Mechs dont work on a Bear cause it has Longer hair and thick skin..It just isnt true,Bear have thin Skin and are easier to penetrate then a Whitetail any head you choose will kill a Bear if you hit in the Vitals,Good huntin this Fall,I Have 3 Big Boars hitting my baits and 2 Sows,One with 3 Cubs and one with 2 Cubs.I Took a 323 Lbs boar last fall and the one i am wanting to kill is Over 400 Lbs..Grizz


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice. Good luck to you too. Thanks for the advice/opinions. I think I've got my issues figured out. As far as broadhead choice I may buy the new extreme rage too.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Ravenhunter said:


> Nice. Good luck to you too. Thanks for the advice/opinions. I think I've got my issues figured out. As far as broadhead choice I may buy the new extreme rage too.


They look nasty,I Might try the Rage 2.3 as well for deer this Fall.Good Luck,Grizz


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Make sure you read the package You must shoot at least a minimum of 60 pounds for those broadheads can work properly The 2" ones are fine from 50 to 60 I blew right through the bear I shot 2 years ago.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I am shootin 63 Lbs out of My Axe 6,I have plenty of Ke and Momentum..Good Huntin...Dodge-What Pse do you hunt with?Grizz


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Vendetta with Carbon Express Maxium Blue Streak Selects 250 with a 2" Rage shootin 293 fps @55 lbs .


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

DODGE-3D said:


> Vendetta with Carbon Express Maxium Blue Streak Selects 250 with a 2" Rage shootin 293 fps @55 lbs .


Vendetta Dc,Xs or Xl,I owned both the Xl and Xs,Was considering a Dc,Revenge or Evo 6 as my next bow.Not sure if i want to go any longer ata with the Dc.Maybe a 34" Ata would be perfect,If i can find one with a Black Riser and Camo limbs..Even better,Not sure if they make that Bow in that Colour combo.Grizz


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

We shoot the 2011 XL's a very under rated bow.My buddy Was getting 347 fps out of his for 3D @ 58 #'s @ 31.5 .Swap out the stock strings and a super tune it and you got a rocket.The Evos are great bows but I like the longer risers.I have a Freak,Supra and Vendetta.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Bought the Rage Extreme 2.3 tonight. The package says 55lb or more. My evo is at 70 so no issue there. Time to do some testing and sighting.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

DODGE-3D said:


> We shoot the 2011 XL's a very under rated bow.My buddy Was getting 347 fps out of his for 3D @ 58 #'s @ 31.5 .Swap out the stock strings and a super tune it and you got a rocket.The Evos are great bows but I like the longer risers.I have a Freak,Supra and Vendetta.


I Regret selling mine,But i bought them in the Skull camo and it got ugly real fast,I Might be looking fir a Vendetta Dc or an Evo 6 after this Huntin season,Ya i am a 28" Draw so if i was taller i would want a Longer riser and ata,I have noticed i prefer a 32.5" over anything Shorter..And i agree the Stock Strings sucked on the Xl..Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Ravenhunter said:


> Bought the Rage Extreme 2.3 tonight. The package says 55lb or more. My evo is at 70 so no issue there. Time to do some testing and sighting.


Good Luck,Those 2.3 look nasty,I Am gonna pick a Pack up next week when i go into the City to pick up a New scope for my Tc Triumph..Grizz


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Heres what the TC Triumph will get at 147 yrds.Mine shoots a 1 1/2" group @ 200yrds off a bench.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Dan did you have a bench and a beer cap on that buck LOL. Nice deer by the way.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

DODGE-3D said:


> Heres what the TC Triumph will get at 147 yrds.Mine shoots a 1 1/2" group @ 200yrds off a bench.


Gorgeous Buck,I Have had mine for over 2 Years,Had to buy the "Bone Collector" Edition from Le barons in Ottawa,I Could not find the Regular Camo and Silver Triumph,But I Love my Gun,it's a tac driver for sure,I have only a Bushnell 2X7 on it,Thinkin of a Leupold or Nikon..It made me sell my Encore...I Love the feel of this Gun like no other...What do you have for a Scope on your Triumph?Grizz


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Busnell Trophy XLT with DOA 3x9x40.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Scope..Good Luck this Fall..Grizz


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Help me out! Been bear hunting 2x a day since sunday(morning and evenings) Haven't seen a bear! The guide is doing burns on our sites (4 guys,0 bears seen) but we're all getting frustrated. Are my expectations too high? I thought by now I would at least seen a bear. Any opinions? We're in the gowganda region of ontario.


----------



## jimbob1 (Sep 2, 2011)

should be plenty of bears in that area nothing is guaranteed though with fall bears the've probably gone nocturnal all i can say is try to be as quiet and scent free with little movement in your stand bring a snack and don't leave your stand till dark. good luck and be patient enjoy the bush that my friend will bring you peace and luck


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

You'd think with baited sites they would at least be hit. But 6 days,4 guys non are hit.


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Baits are not getting hit!!!!???? They should have other active baits for you guys to hunt.
Sounds like a bad guiding operation to me, or the guy is having a rough year...?
Sorry to hear.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep. Weeks over. No bears seen. No bears hit. I just think the outfitter lied about "active" baitsites. The guide was using pork fat and scented oils to trying to attract bears in. Very frustrating,but we still had a great week. Sometimes the animals just don't co-operate too.


----------



## Obsessed_Archer (Sep 10, 2012)

Ravenhunter said:


> Bought the Rage Extreme 2.3 tonight. The package says 55lb or more. My evo is at 70 so no issue there. Time to do some testing and sighting.


I think you will be well served by those Rage 2.3" Broadheads... Just wait until you see the exit wound...


----------



## jimbob1 (Sep 2, 2011)

sorry to hear about that raven thats why they call it hunting and not killing nothing is garanteed did ya have fun .oh yeah! thats garanteed .. boom or bust in the fall your next time will be better something to look forward to .be even sweeter when you connect with the ghost of the deep forest. good luck dont give up for the best of the best wild meat in the wilds...and a good rug too pack your salt..


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

I've had a similar problem. I had counted about 13 different bears at my bait site including cubs. I harvested one about 2 weeks ago. We have kept baiting and my cousin has been hunting the same stand and there hasn't been a bear there since. I recently found out that one neighbour shot 6 in his corn field but my other neighbour just saw three yesterday. Anyone know why they would just stop coming to food they have coming to regularly since August?


----------



## jimbob1 (Sep 2, 2011)

so your neighbour shot 6 bears eh? well i hope he had 6 tags if not he should be shot! what do ya think?no wonder there's no bears around that's why there not at your bait. bears are highly intelligent game animal they don't stick around usually when there shot and left to rot like garbage. as far as your neighbour hope he gets nailed he screwed your hunt no doubt.


----------

